# 1960's antiporn video



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WojmnD7KhL8

NSFW. And if I have to say NSFW for an Anti porn video (a serious one, not some sort of parody), then you know something must be wrong.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

OH SHIT I remember this video. me and a friend were going to do a mst3k style thing with internet archive videos years ago (never really got around to doing it.) This was one of them that we considered. It's pretty spectacular.

Also I'm pretty sure there's a part 2


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 20, 2009)

Haha that's pretty funny. Reminds me of "Boys Beware"


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

This video added the phrase BREAST FETISH to my vocab.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2009)

Age verification to access an *anti*-porn video??  WTF, mate?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

^it has censored pornography with just about everything minus the naughty bits edited out. For more information, see 2:44.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2009)

No YT account, can't access.  Ah, well.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

That video made me gay.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 21, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> No YT account, can't access.  Ah, well.



If you can play .flv files I put it here (19.7M)


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2009)

Thankies.

That can't be a serious video.  There's no way anyone could take it seriously.  The connections are just too absurd and obviously stretched to make.  It can't be.  Right?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I don't know. Have you seen "Boys Beware"? It's from around the same time and warns about people with a "sickness of the mind" who are homosexuals.

Where homosexual = pedophile / child molester.

I found it rather amusing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If you can play .flv files I put it here (19.7M)



thanks! i have a youtube account but its loading so very so for me right now >.>
about the video: it was fun to watch^^ i love this prude viewpoint about porn, thats always funny to listen to!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, the hypocrisy of "Porn is bad now watch all these examples of poorly censored nude pictures!" was pretty lulz worthy.

I mean, there's a picture where only the womans nipples were censored. Not even the aeriola (well, the dark area around the nipple) was fully covered. 

The guy in the 80's who said Transformers and Voltron were bad by saying the shows made killing and witchcraft (respectively) okay made more sense than this.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 21, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> thanks! i have a youtube account but its loading so very so for me right now >.>
> about the video: it was fun to watch^^ i love this prude viewpoint about porn, thats always funny to listen to!



yw. Just out of interest, what the hell did you use to download it? Because you downloaded different amounts of it 17 times which added up to 184MB in 3 minutes! I find it hard to believe it's even possible to transfer that much on my crappy internet connection.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2009)

He probably used a program to rip it from YouTube.

What a funny video, that was obviously made by some religious or religious influenced group.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

For those who haven't seen them:
The classic
The slightly-less classic


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> What a funny video, that was obviously made by some religious or religious influenced group.



Couldn't you tell by his JUDEO CHRISTIAN HERITAGE?


----------

